# That new car smell....



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Hey guys, it's been quite a long time since I posted 'round here. Just had a lot of life issues get in the way (Divorce, etc) but I hope to drop back in more often. 

So here's my question of the day. 

I just went through the install of a new centerforce dual friction clutch set and the GMM Ripshifter. Very awesome shifter by the way, hands down the only shifter anyone should consider. While doing refilling the tranny, I had used a guide over at HPP to help me know what to expect. They had showed filling the tranny up from the shifter mount (Before the shifter was attached obviously). During the bottle of fluid to be filled, my friends Air compressor kicked on and startled me. Some of the tranny fluid seeped down into the pad material under the floor carpet. Now my interior as that nice cherry-petrolium smell of ATF. Is there anything I can do to pull the ATF from the pad, or do I have to replace the pad? I am planning on removeing the carpet out of the car to clean it, but the pad is foam, like a sponge, and I don't know if it will be destoyed by the ATF at this point.

Thanks for the help ahead of time!


----------



## 700Rocket (Mar 29, 2008)

You can get replacement carpet and pad for under 100 bucks off ebay every day.


----------

